# Sugar Class w/E. Notter



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Looking for persons in the Dallas Forth Worth area who might be interested in taking his sugar class next Thur.s Fri. Sat. June 22,23,24.
I have an extra class spot. I would need to know ASAP to get your name on the certificate. This is an accrtedited class.

fly in also. Southwest hub very close


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Crap! Always a day late, a dollar short, and 800 miles away! Oh well it happens.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

find a late fare, and head down. I'll put ya up. all your out is airfare, love field is minutes away and the Southwest hub,.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I wish I could Pan I really do. I would give both arms and legs to be at that class. Let me know how it goes. I know it will be a blast. But got to stay home and keep the fires burning here for now but I appreciate your generous offer I am grateful for that.

Thanks Rook...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Question: Are times changing? I understand chefs that are tied down with family and jobs not being able to break away last minute.
But I have to say, If someone offered me a paid 3 day class to work with the greatest in what he does(btw class bumped a few days Mon to Wed to make an engagement at the Smithsonian with the President) would be a no brainer. I'd be on the road thumbing. I know things have changed, but has the passion? I've slept outside a bakery for a couple of weeks in France until I earned enough to get a bed and a lightbulb to make notes everynight.
I think the enviornment has changed in a way that saddens me. We have trouble trusting our neighbors. I wish someone with writing skills would start a thread regarding the changes I'm trying to talk about.

Ok. This is it. If your game, you get here, Dallas, TX. You will have a room at a days inn or something. I will pick you up and take you back and forth to the classes. I will also provide trans to and from Love Field airport.
You do not have to be experienced to take this class. I think you should know the basics but he is going to work hands on with us in a class of 12.
If your not of age, I will definately contact and supply endless references and can even put you up at our residence.
I open this up until Sunday afternoon. Go online to Notters site. Check it out. I can forward the class promotional things. Just need whites, pen and pad. I have a pretty nice sugar station at my bakery if you want to play after class. What else. Email any of the older chefs here, this is kinda a once in a lifetime oportunity. Figure it out 12 students, 3 day class. They have turned away from this class. I enjoy ChefTalk so much that I want to give someone here this opportunity. 
My website is in my profile if you need to contact. I'm 50+ and probably one of the nicest guys I know and my family even nicer.
pan
BTW the only other requirement is that you keep a running journal and pics and post em here.
I will post ASAP as soon as someone takes me up.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pan, don't make me feel worse than I already do!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo,
You're one of the people I was mentioning that has commitments.Not to mention you are one of the older chefs here 
It's not like I'm stuck with this class. I really want someone from CT to attend. Maybe an apprentice type culinarian or any stage in this silly career we chose. I need to start to toughen up my hands


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Join the crowd momoreg. I would love to just jump in the car and head out there cause I ain't fly'in no where. But my circumstances monetary wise and other things just won't let me do it. Sorry Pan. I think a lot of you and everyone here everyone here is a mentor to me.

Rgds Rook...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey, I'm sorry if I brought anyone down over this. I'm pumped. I can't wait to see him again and especially play!!! My son has already volunteered to post any pics, but they were pretty adamant about taking pics and videos. I'm thinking a little smoozing and maybe dinner and we can call it promotion advertizing for him on ChefTalk if that's ok with Nicko. I'd love to take pics of the different stages. If not we'll go bake to the bakery and do it over there and document things. Wait, We need to think this out. I certainly don't want to do anything without his permission and don't want to impose either. I am going to ask that he join us for a chat sometime.
Pan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

would love to see pics... especially of ewald, hes sooooo HOT!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I checked plane ticket prices and though they are not bad, I just can't swing the price just now. I have taken the courses and gotten my certificates from Ewald, so I don't need them, but I would love to brush up. But you are right, anyone here who hasn't taken the courses and can swing it in any way you can, it is like taking a painting class from Picasso, it is an instantly recognizable name to anyone even remotely familiar with upscale decorations.
Tell Ewald I said hello. Now I know he meets and teaches thousands of people, just remind him that I knew him in Gaithersburg, took all his classes, was neighbors with Henry Haller and worked for Karl Meuller. That should ring his bell.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe he will get around to the Carolinas one day you think?

Rgds Rook


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, must be nice to work with notter.

I did a sugar project in culinary school and I have to say that the skilled folk make it look WAY too easy. It was also then that I realized never to work with pastillage again if I valued my sanity.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I will close the offer now. Can't say I didn't try.
pan


----------

